# Nude nudes about the place lol



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I just paid $1000 for earnest money to the realitor who works for the company which works for Fanny Fay, and Bernie Mac lol. She said that she expected a reply to my offer within a week. I sign the papers to the bid tomorrow. Sat. I offered to bid 40. But she thought I should offer 35 with the idea of working up to 40 if need by, And if not need be, then I got it for 35.
She said I was liable for nothing concerning the taxes, the division line between the 2 places NOTHING. She said I had 10 days after F&F said theyed take my bid to back out for ANY reason, and NOT lose my G note. AFTER THAT THOUGH, It didnt matter what I found objectionable, I would lose the G note IF I backed out. She said that she thought that it would be 45 days on the outside before I could move in AFTER the contract was signed.

DID I NOT SAY 20 13 was likely my year

Now watch the banker back out.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

That would certainly be FAST! Good luck to you Bill! And just remember, it's not done until it's done.

Mon


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

wishing you the best of luck, and hoping that everything goes smoothly...


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Are you bidding on it like it is a HUD home, or are you just putting in an offer? 
How did they square away how many acres you are getting? Good luck, Bill


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I hope it all goes well for you, Bill. Yes, this just *might* be Your Year! Good Luck!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

SG Im just putting in an offer, as I understand it, Tho I cant see the difference between a bid and an offer.

As to the acreage, Im just guessing here, But the lady said that 8 2/3s was what I was bidding/making an offer on,. Im assuming that THEY as the company working for freddies fanny had to get it measured so as to clear awayway any obsticles to selling it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

She is holding the bank check for the G note. When the offer is accepted, IK have to turn that into a cashiers check.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I also have to ask why in Homesteading questions, the title of the thread is New News.....while here you feel singletree has to be treated to Nude Nudes...

A bid is different than an offer


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Shygal said:


> I also have to ask why in Homesteading questions, the title of the thread is New News.....while here you feel singletree has to be treated to Nude Nudes...


Girl, you are just going to get frustrated asking him questions like that, expecting a REAL answer..... 

Mon


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

You might have a new place in time for spring! AWESOME!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

SG
#1 Could you explain what you think is the difference for me?

#2. eVERYBODY HERE KNOWS ME, AND EXPECTS ME TO BE LIKE THAT. tHOSE PEOPLE OVER THERE HARDLY KNOW ME, AND EXPECT THE USUAL. Sorry bout the caps


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> SG
> #1 Could you explain what you think is the difference for me?
> 
> #2. eVERYBODY HERE KNOWS ME, AND EXPECTS ME TO BE LIKE THAT. tHOSE PEOPLE OVER THERE HARDLY KNOW ME, AND EXPECT THE USUAL. Sorry bout the caps


Oh darn! It IS a real answer! (where's the fainting smiley?)

Mon


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Bill - An offer can be accepted or rejected and that is that. A bid can also be accepted, but a higher bid later by someone else would supersede your bid (common in foreclosures).


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

FBB, what will your offer be for? Is it for one old house needing repairs or the new house as well and has the subdivision issue been sorted out??


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

Why is the earnest $ so high? I've never given more than $100 when buying anything.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, Bill.

TxHorseMom - that's what we had to pony up when we made our offer, too. 

Mary


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Mom. he was AT MY xS LAST NIGHT WHILE WE WERE PLAYING CARDS, hER ME, bOY & ddil. She said that her co represents Freddies Fanny, andf THEY require a grand.
I signed 16 papers of which I got a copy of them. She said that suddinly, there were 3 others who had heard of the place being forclosed and were preparing themselves to make offers. She said I needed to get my banker tomorrow, Monday, morning, to give a Fax of his pre approved letter TO HER Immediatly. She said that once that was done, then she could make the offer to Freddies Fanny. THEY, receiving the offer would likely make a counter offer. OF 40. When I accepted that, That would seal the deal FOR me, and AGAINST any who might show up the next day or 2 later.

The offer is for only the 8 2/3s acres the old house, barn, garage, shed/house above celler


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You *do* know that Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae are two different government loan programs, right?


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

But then he wouldn't get to make his little "joke" and say Freddies Fanny


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

U gotter kotter lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well I got to the bank at 9 30. This was 50miles from home. Banker said AT FIRST he couldnt loan 40G as their min loan was 50. The 10s of thousands they would make offa my note wouldnt be worth greasing the machinery to make it. I said well I thought that you had said I could borrow 66. He said yes, Im good for 66, BUT they can only loan on the value of the house. If it brought 40 than thats all they could loan. I was disolving in my overhalls in front of his desk. I said well I thought I could buy the place for 40, then use the other 26 to restore the house. He said, Does the house need much restoration. I said, O buddy. He said, in that case I would be OK. He was sending something, and I thought it was the pre approval to the realitor, which was what I went there for to get. I got to The town on the other side of Tulsa, heading home, 40 miles, when the realitor called, and said he hadnt sent her the form, so she had called him. He told her, I had to go to Oologah, a town 50 miles away to talk to their loan arrainger there, as she made the restoration loans, and the man I talked to just made the final loan and signed off on the note. I called her, to find out if she would be there. She said she would, so I headed out towards Oologah. This is like a V as far as direction from one bank to the other. Distance around 60 miles. I got there at 11 30. She said she had never made a loan like this before. All her loans were from the ground up, not for restoration of an existing house. She said she wasnt sure she could loan 66, and would have to have a meeting with somebody. I had told her the place had been appraised, and I had had a contractor come out and make an evaluation. She asked if I still had the evaluation. I said I had. She said to bring it to her. I headed towards home. 
I had called the local movie house to see when the movie Lincoln would be on around Thurs of last week. They said the earliest was at 12 30. I drove like a mad man getting there. On the way, I thought I could go on home, get the evaluation bring it to her, and get back today and yet see the movie, So I called her to ask if having the evaluation would speed things along. She said it wouldnt, to just bring it Fri, which I will, as were getting together to play cards then and talk about the deal. I got to the movie house at 11 35. Told them I wanted a ticket for Lincoln and a tall pepsi. He got me the ticket and change and was starting to get the coke, when I asked how long it had been on. . he said it started at 1 30. I said I had called Thurs and they said the movie first showed at 12 30. He said that they had changed there scheduling yesterday, and then started to draw the pepsi. I said I didnt want it and left with the ticket. The drive back to the movie house was around 50 miles, and from there to home around 20. im wore out.

BY THE WAY. Lincolns a good history movie.
They didnt show the hit. I bet cause of all the shootings, and I was glad of that.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Wish I hadn't read that........Got a headache,,,,hard read......


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have always hated dealing with banks. FBB's post reminds me why.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup Terri. Felt like I was in the Tea berry shuffle,
Or
Round, and round. and round we go
Where I stop, NOBODY knows.

What gets me, is theyve said that in the last 10yrs the banks made many crazy loans to people they KNEW likely couldnt pay them back.

I cant see how they had a fraction of the trouble Im having.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

They haven't even warmed up real good on you yet...LOL


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> yup Terri. Felt like I was in the Tea berry shuffle.



Bill, likely you and I are the only ones that remember the Teaberry Shuffle lol

[YOUTUBE]Fk11Acjofu8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Likely SG, I never did it, but seen it done on tv/

Nother thing, The guy yesterday said I might have to make payments, or at least pay on the interest the month the bank says ok, but long before the final note is made up. Thats gonna put me in a heck of a bind getting moved up there, 
Ill have to buy an electric pump for the house, which I doubt if they will pay for. Will have to pay the down for the electric to be reenstalled. I imagine each trip, with 2 or 3 vehicles will be around $75 round trip, to get moved up there.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Used to be my favorite chewing gum!

Don't you have some trailers, Bill? Might be a good time to look through stuff and pare things down, too.

On the flip side of the coin, you could always throw a "Moving party" (kinda like a barn raising, but different) and have a whole load of people show up with vehicles, trailers, and muscles to help you move and get every thing done in a weekend. Bet a lot of people would show up to help!

'Course, that could be a bit of a crazy-maker, too.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I never liked the gum.

Yes I have2 trailers, and am working on the trailer I came down here with. It was made from either a truck or bus frame by a neighbor when I lived outside St Joe. I bought it to move the stuff to S Mo first, then over to here. It has the truck axle with split rims. The tires are still up but I dont know how good they are after likely over 60yrs old. I am going to take the rear axle out of my big dodge that im junking and put it in front of that axle. It is/was a double axle. The front springs are bolted at one but slide in guides at the other end, allowing the front axle to give with the weight, yet still offer some restistance top the load. It will haul tractors. I have also a 10 X 22ft trailer house flat bed trailer, and a 10 X 10 single axle trailer.
I figure to load a trailer by myself through the day, another if I have the time. Drive to the place, and have my boy and SIL help unoad it when they get off work, then I drive it home before dark. Mom throu Fri, Then SOLs Big duelly come out and haul tractors and heavy stuff. with my boy helping Sat and Sun.
Ill haul light stuff with my pk. Light but bulky stuff, like the pallets that I put up for a hog fence a year ago, Light machinery, Tools, boards, ect wood posts ive cut, T posts, hog and cattle panels, ect.

I dont want anyone here knowing im moving, so I wont be inviting anybody to help, WHICH I likely wouldnt get anybody.
I hate the idea of me having stuff up there and I being here.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Dude, you flat out blew it if you don't want anyone to know you're moving!

If you change the tires with those split rims yourself, watch it, they can be widow-makers...I realize that's a moot point for you, but still, be careful.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I have never peeled a tire off a vehicle in my life. Dont intend to start now. I delt with a tire man in W Planes who killed himself by not going to church one sunday so he could catch up on fixing tires.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

FBB I am really happy for you that this may come true . It is really a secret ?


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

In other words you dont want the person that you are supposed to be paying for your house now, to know you are moving?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

In Other words, I dont want my neighbors HERE to know that im moving. If its a long drawn out deal, and im not here some of the time as in, If were on a big job remodeling the house over the weekend, Id stay up there. I dont want my neighbors who I imagine are honest enough to b telling others, who might tell others, who might mention it down at the store to who knos who, and some of those might decide to help me move, my stuff to a Tulsa junk yard.
The fewer who knows it for as long a time as possible, the better.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Shygal said:


> In other words you dont want the person that you are supposed to be paying for your house now, to know you are moving?


Not necessarily the owner of the house: things HAPPEN to places where nobody lives! Teenagers break in and have a kegger, somebody steals the stove.... I was talking to one person and somebody stole his culvert! Now THAT took WORK!:yuck:


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Not only that . . . I sold my flock of sheep and for all appearances have quit farming. You would be surprised how many people think since I "don't need it" anymore that I will sell whatever dirt cheap, after all how would I know what it was worth or worst yet, actually ask that I give it to them!! Kind of makes a person feel like the bone picking has started on the carcass, people are strange I am finding or maybe I'm just getting old and grumpy.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

How on earth do you steal a culvert? lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Did it up if it wernt too deep


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dig it up


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Shygal said:


> How on earth do you steal a culvert? lol


 The poor guy did not KNOW how they did it! It was just GONE!

FBB is probably right, though. I can think of no other way to steal a culvert!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I just come from the banker lady who said that she would give the realitor the letter of intent? today.
I called the realitor, and she said that a couple others had put in bids. She said that I would be getting a letter wanting to klnow what my top bid would be WITHOUT telling me what the top bid of the others was.
Banker, and REA said I could start moving the minute they accepted my offer. Said I would have 30/45 days before final closing, and the banker said she could give me 45 days before the first payment was due, giving me around 2 1/2-3 mos to get moved before starting payments. The idea being that I could use the money from the payments towards gas to get moved, AND Id get moved before the first payment came due.

Got to looking at the contractors report. He has 
$38,5?? TOTAL WITH Material and labor,
$10,3?? in material.

I was with him when he made the selection of the materials, and im positive I could cut that down to , 1/2 thereabouts, makeing it possible to bid up to 50 OOO.
I hate to do that, But without not knowing what the top bid is, I gotta shoot high. That would still give me 16 000 for material
For those who do, Say a prayer please. MY luck has always been, ESPECIALLY with women, but with most things generally, That I get within a cats, ah, whisker, and lose out. If GOD wants me here, he ll make the difference.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I haven't followed anything about you moving previosuly Bill but does the place have water?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Place has 2 wells, and 2 septic tanks. All in seperate places LOL.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well I lost the place. They took somebody elses bid. my banker never got back wioth the realitor


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry, Bill. Whatever will be, will be.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Sorry, FBB, think of it as the next place will better suit you.

Jackie


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Sorry, FBB  The place you're SUPPOSED to have is still waiting for you!

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I guess you could substritute women in place of the word place. At least ive heard it that way a hundred different ways.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I think maybe you were looking forward to the house a bit more.

Mon


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm sure you are disappointed. Do not give up. (on either house or woman!)


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FBB, I found a place I loved and the deal fell through: I was MAD!!!!!!!!!!! 

Just about one year later I found a better place. I am actually pretty glad the first place fell through. I was pretty hot at the time, though.

I hope that you also get a better place, one that suits you well.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

When you are ready to look again, there will be new listings. I am sorry that I do not remember the area you were trying for, but here are a couple of places where you can look things up. I especially like the first one: you punch in the zip code you want and they tell you what they have for sale there.

Go to www.zillow.com

Also, www.unitedcountry.com

and

http://www.vastatewiderealty.com/def...&menu_id=69481


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Sorry about that Bill. Here's another site to look up places that I ran across the other night, might find something on it. http://www.reolook.com/search-foreclosures/#tab-search-form-tab


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I am not mad or hacked, or actually anything. Its like God lifted the thought of it from my mind..

Thanks for the addresses. Ill try them.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im wanting 5+ acre plowable, the remainder . with barn, and house on it. at $66 000 highest.

Zillow had nothing. Couldnt fine the nexst lower on in same box.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Tried Reolook but couldnt seem to navagate it.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FBB, want to refresh our minds on what and where you're looking? (Is Big Cabin too far away?)

One thing you might try, daughter and her husband found their place (5+acres and house) listed on a restaurant bulletin board. A few years later, they found another 12 acres nearby at a grocery store bulletin board. The second bit of land is 1/2 mile from their home. Just a thought!

ALSO, you might get some cards made up with your address & phone number and go to the local post offices where you're interested and ask to talk to the postmaster. Then tell THEM what you're looking for and leave a card. The postmaster ALWAYS knows what land/house is occupied or maybe will come up for sale.

Mon


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not sure if you would be interested or if the area is were you want but the land is flat from the looks of the pic and the price leaves you several options.

http://www.zillow.com/homes/for_sal....510674,36.337253,-96.094322_rect/10_zm/1_fr/


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

FM Im looking for a place around OOlogah, Talala, Collinsville, Veraregister, so that was that., Nowata, 

CR I opened it, but it didnt recognize my E mail and wouldnt let me try to re regester, so that was that. Thanks for looking.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Bill,
I havn't kept up on your doings, but have often wondered if you had thought about talking to the people who hold your note to see if they would/could split off some acreage with your house in a cash deal? If you secured financing in this last deal, I don't see why you couldn't secure it in another? You might be able to do what it needs to be fixed up, as well. I would imagine, in some ways they might benefit as well?

Might possibly be a win/win situation for both of you?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I dont want to live here cause im 65. From the past events of the last 65 years, I think that I will only get older. I have no family here, as my family lives around 60 to 80 miles away.
My DD is a kinda nurse who goes to old folks homes and sees to what they want and need. She wants me to be close enough to be one of the people she takes care of.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Age don't matter, Bill. We all never know when or where we could be disabled? You might have another 15-30 years before you needed the help? And then it might not be at your home. wherever you chose to live?


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

It shows three lots bare ground water/electric available. 

It's listed by Keller Williams Realty
12150 E. 90th St. North
Owasso, Ok. 74055
(539)664-9524

the land is in Skiatook tract 10, 11, 15 10 Mesa Ln. Skiatook, Ok. $39,500 ea.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What is its mls # cr

Joe, In 7 yrs the contract for this place runs up anyhow. Why would you think they would want to deal with me, when they can take back the whole place.
I would think it would sell better as a whole 20, than as a say 15 that has an old guy living next door.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

O OH CR Skiatook is mainly trees and rock. The bare places are where the rock wont let the trees grow. Thats why it isnt listed as the group of town I was interested in. Theres also a town E of these that starts with C, but I cant remember its name.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FBB, you were wanting northeast Oklahoma? Why don't you look at some of these: the ones at the bottom of the post look to be in good condition, but the ones at the top of the post are pretty rough!

http://www.unitedcountry.com/search...&Page=7&Office=15007&No=15007-10306&AU=N&FT=P (lenahpah)

http://www.unitedcountry.com/search...Page=10&Office=35068&No=35068-20629&AU=N&FT=P

http://www.unitedcountry.com/search...Page=13&Office=35068&No=35068-20608&AU=N&FT=P

http://www.unitedcountry.com/search...Page=13&Office=35086&No=35086-10460&AU=N&FT=P

http://www.unitedcountry.com/search...Page=13&Office=35068&No=35068-20573&AU=N&FT=P

http://www.unitedcountry.com/search...Page=14&Office=35087&No=35087-10123&AU=N&FT=P

http://www.unitedcountry.com/search...Page=15&Office=35068&No=35068-20626&AU=N&FT=P


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Terri, I liked the first one only. Will do some checking on it. AND it BARELY has enough acreage. In case you misunderstood what I was trying to say. I need a place that has at least 5 acres, more is ok, less is not that I can farm and grow crops on. I cannot do this if there is a house,outbuildings on it. I would need, totally somewhere around 10 or slightly less that HAD the 5 acres, at least that was farmable, no rock, trees, buildings, ect.
The first one looks flat enough, which means likely, its ALL farmable That would let the acre and over for house, barn, garden, machinery storage.. Tight, but douable.

I dont even know where Westville, and Stilwell is. Lenapah is in the right area barely


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for takeing the time to find these.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Not sure just how far out of the way it is, also not sure how many feet in a square acre, BUT, there's this...
http://www.zillow.com/homes/Oklahom...-E-330-Rd-Big-Cabin-OK-74332/2118310165_zpid/ and it has the buildings~

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

tried it FM, But when it opened up None of the places had MLS # so I couldnt find the one you had posted. I hit a couple that looked promisiong, but they wouldnt open. One at Hevener, and the other at Chelsea, that was the name of the C town I couldnt remember.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Bill, it was the closest I could get to what you were wanting. Yuppie houses are a lot easier to find, know what I mean?

In a few more weeks there will be others, no doubt, but this is what they have today!


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Westville is almost on the Arkansas border and Stillwell is just South of Westville on Ok. 59.

In looking around with the average bare land around that area average's 5500 an acre your pushing it with the amount you want and what you have available to spend.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

See if your computer will handle this: http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/1845-Rr-1-Heavener-OK-74937/2116755705_zpid/

DARN! When I clicked on more information it said sale pending. It looks nice, too. http://reo.wellsfargo.com//WBREODet...3848&page=Home&showreohome=true&dm=DMIZIREOL1


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I cant get a loan on bare land for a conventual mortgage.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

coolrunnin said:


> In looking around with the average bare land around that area average's 5500 an acre your pushing it with the amount you want and what you have available to spend.


That does make it harder, but not impossible. I ended up with land at a lower price than usual for my area because there was a creek on it. So, a person just has to look harder, is all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

Bill...since you already have a mortgage with the owners of the place where you live now, are you certain that the bank will give you a mortgage before you either clear yourself of the first or generate enogh income to float two loans????


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I just called my boy, and Hevener and Lena[ah and Stilwell and Westvill is all WAY South of where im looking at.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Lesley, The banker lady said she would give the realitor the letter of intent, or whatever they call it Fri afternoon. I doubt if she would have told me that IF i was not indeed elegible. She had said there was no difficulty in makeing the loan. Shes a kid, and I imagine her attention span got tied up with other stuff, it being Fri and the end of the week, and she just likely forgot.
An older person saying they would do something I would depend on that happening.
Kids words nowadays dont mean anything. Shes a banker. Whadda I going to do. Not a thing as likely ill have to go through her on any other property I find up there.
IF she couldnt remember to do somthing for me and not be hacked off at me. I Doubve if she would think twice about doing anything for me IF she was hacked off at me.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The PROBLEM is that the websites will not allow us to request a smallish area. It is giving us, for example, all of eastern oklahoma to wade through.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im going to call the realitor see if her comoany has any other places that they as the company list on their own, OR that Freddys Fanny has turned over to them to sell.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Terri said:


> That does make it harder, but not impossible. I ended up with land at a lower price than usual for my area because there was a creek on it. So, a person just has to look harder, is all.


Just mentioning because, unless he is shot full of luck, it's going to take time. Not trying to discourage him.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Maybe you can search for it by entering this info:
*440494 E 330 Rd, Big Cabin, OK 74332*

*Mon*


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

frogmammy said:


> Maybe you can search for it by entering this info:
> *440494 E 330 Rd, Big Cabin, OK 74332*
> 
> *Mon*


I like this one.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im not too sure those pics of the house are of the same house. The one side with the dopuble glass doors had a chain link fence in front of it. The side and roof look perfect

The other side, the roof and sides of the house look like the one I just lost

The barn and shed looks crummy too.

But for $50, id have 16 left to redo the house, but I wouldnt be able to do anything with the barn and shed.

20 acres is way more than I need , but I guess I could live with it.. Ill sure check on it and arrainge to see it Sat. Thanks for locating it Mammy


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I tppl another look. The inside of the house looks real good, other than the kitcvhen floor on the R hand side. Surely, if they had fixed the inside, they had the roof fixed on both sides, so, I guess it is just a reflection from the sun onto pipes sticking up out of the roof causing shadows on the roof. BUT the barn, which is likely small and the shed look rough. That can be remedied tho. I got LOTS of lumber. Will have quite a bit of tin roofing when I dismantle the house and take down the center section. Thanks again.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Bill, I'd for sure call and check that they have the price right. Seems a pretty low price. Is it really 20 acres? I had no idea how many acres were in 871,200 square foot!

Hope they didn't goof up the listing in some way!

Mon


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

There is 43560 square feet in an acre so that is pretty close, but looking at the prices in that area the price is pretty low, if true you better be jumping on it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I just vcalled the realtor on it at noon. She is going to try to find me information, whereas
#1 How many acres open
#2 How many wells and if working
#3 Size of barn
#4 Worst and most costly aspect of fixing up the house.

She sid she would try to get me that information and suggested I send her my pre qual letter, So I just got off the ph talking with the banker, NOT THE ONE previously delt with, as the house does not need extensive work done on it, so I have to deal with another banker. He said IF it has a barn on it, which it does, that might nix it for a rural development loan as they dont like to make farm loans. Well, the other place had a barn on it?????
So he is E mailing my pre qual letter, She is finding me out the information listed above, and im trying to get my boy to go with me Sat to go out and look at it.

SO thats where im at. Its 28 miles from Oologah, which is center point to the kids. BUT it sits closer to DD, which is likely best for when im old and decrepit, and she has to take care of me.


----------

